# Vasodilators??!!



## Rpr4 (Dec 17, 2014)

What is a good vasodilator?  I'm coming off npp and I don't want to lose the little bit of vascularity that I finally got! Didn't know if there is a supplement, peptide,  or anything I can run between Cycles to keep the veins popping


----------



## K1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Synthetek's Synthelator...#1 vasculator you can get!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 17, 2014)

Viagra, any nitric oxide product, low bf.  Stay away from vasoconstrictors like caffeine


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 19, 2014)

K1 said:


> Synthetek's Synthelator...#1 vasculator you can get!



That will do the trick. Good stuff!


----------



## BeauBody38 (Dec 26, 2014)

Rpr4 said:


> What is a good vasodilator?  I'm coming off npp and I don't want to lose the little bit of vascularity that I finally got! Didn't know if there is a supplement, peptide,  or anything I can run between Cycles to keep the veins popping



Be careful with what you're taking. It may have an effect on your heart and blood pressure. Make sure to consult a doctor prior taking any supplement/drugs.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 4, 2015)

Rpr4 said:


> What is a good vasodilator?  I'm coming off npp and I don't want to lose the little bit of vascularity that I finally got! Didn't know if there is a supplement, peptide,  or anything I can run between Cycles to keep the veins popping



Viagra


----------

